# HELP! Is this dropsy?



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

The stomach on my female crowntail is extremely bloated, more so than I've ever seen before and she is about two years old. I have a concern that this night be dropsy. Her behavior is normal and she eats well. Her scales are not "pinecone-ing" either. Can someone help me out on this? Thanks.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

She might just have been overfed. My brothers betta has had this problem twice already. He likes to eat his food, then eat the sinking food for the snails. So he gets bloated. We tried not feeding him for 2-3 days and the bloating went away. If it didn't work, I was told to try feeding him a pea after you squeeze it out of the shell. So you could try that also. If the scales are not pineconing it's probably not dropsy. I have a tetra with dropsy at the moment. His eyes are puffy and he is pale and pineconing. I think your betta is just bloated, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Your betta is just bloated. Fast him for a few days and the bloat should go away, if not, then feed some peas and the bloat should disappear.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Feed her a pea. Quarantine also. It could be dropsy and it could be bloating. If she's separated, you can control if she gets food and protect the other fish from the "dropsy".


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks guys. ill fast her for the next few days and update.


----------

